
Casino insider tells (almost) all about security - paulsb
http://www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/id;270726757;pp;1;fp;4194304;fpid;1
======
graywh
I might have read the whole thing if the text had more than 25% of the
horizontal space.

~~~
ivank
[http://www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/id;270726757;fp;41...](http://www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/id;270726757;fp;4194304;fpid;1;pf;1)

